# My chicken has something blocked in her nose



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Recently I found out one of my hens chestnut has black stuff on both of her nose causing her hard time to breath. I searched up what to do but it just said to use a tooth pick and gently take it out.. so I tried that and like she kept moving and the nose started to bleed. So then I decided to ask what to do here. Thanks It does not let me attach a video.









So basically the bottom where the waddle is Jeeps going out and in and the corner of the eye area. 

Please let me know what to do thanks!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m sure others will chime in, but I would think this may need a round of antibiotics, whatever is going on. The beak does seem to be affected, indicating a deeper tissue item, hence why I’m leaning that direction. 
If you have any poultry vet in your area, this may be a time to give them a shout!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or a large animal vet. They're more willing than small animal vets to see chickens. 

I truly don't know what that is. What I would try first is to get some saline, I use contact lens saline for sensitive eyes, fill a 3 cc syringe or eye dropper with the saline and squirt it into the nares (nostril). That might help flush whatever is there out. 

Try not to use too much force when inserting the saline, you can blow out a sinus with too much pressure. Because force is more controllable, use the eye dropper. 

That might allow for a better assessment on what is going on there if it can be cleaned up.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Okay thanks I’ll try to find it


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*If the area around the nostrils is crusty a fine coat of petroleum jelly will soften the area making it easier to clean. Other than the blackness around and in the nostrils, and the breathing difficulty, are there any other symptoms? I see something that LOOKS similar in my birds when the weather is dry-dust. The air here gets very dusty and when the birds breathe it coats their nostrils. This is a minor problem with all the birds, but especially for my turkeys. Periodically, I have to catch the birds and clean their nostrils to allow them to breath easier. While it does look similar in your picture the blackened flesh around the nostrils is different. Could this be your problem? If so. it would be easy to clean, but dull the tip of the toothpick before using it. A light water mist might be helpful.*


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Smell the nostril close up and let me know if there's a foul odor.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Smell the nostril close up and let me know if there's a foul odor.


Yeah there is I tried cleaning it got some dirt off but there is this thing blocking the nostril looks connected to the red part of the face? But my other hens don’t have it


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Since there is a foul odor, it's most likely sinus canker.
Treatment for sinus canker is metronidazole 250mg twice a day for 5-7 days. Infected birds are carriers and will spread the disease via waterers. 
Another treatment is acidified copper sulfate. Dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water for 3 days straight once every month. Make it fresh daily and dont add anything else to the mixture. Do not overdose.
Here's a link where you can buy acidified copper sulfate:








Acidified Copper Sulfate Supplement - Jeffers Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Livestock Supplies | Jeffers Pet
 

Acidified Copper Sulfate Supplement is a source of supplemental acidified copper sulfate for drinking water treatment in chickens and turkeys.




www.jefferspet.com


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Since there is a foul odor, it's most likely sinus canker.
> Treatment for sinus canker is metronidazole 250mg twice a day for 5-7 days. Infected birds are carriers and will spread the disease via waterers.
> Another treatment is acidified copper sulfate. Dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water for 3 days straight once every month. Make it fresh daily and dont add anything else to the mixture. Do not overdose.
> Here's a link where you can buy acidified copper sulfate:
> ...


Is there anymore natural ways to treat it? Like my parents won’t buy me it and don’t want to use antibiotics


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

cuddlyhens said:


> Is there anymore natural ways to treat it? Like my parents won’t buy me it and don’t want to use antibiotics


Ask you parents to read this link, they might learn something:








Trichomonosis - Poultry - Merck Veterinary Manual


Learn about the veterinary topic of Trichomonosis. Find specific details on this topic and related topics from the Merck Vet Manual.




www.merckvetmanual.com


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for chiming in dawg; wasn’t sure what I was seeing but the tissue concerned me. Learn something useful every day....


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Ask you parents to read this link, they might learn something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that didn’t rlly do anything they just quickly read it and yeah... should I separate the bird? Like any thing to do without getting any antibiotics because we don’t have places that sell it and pretty busy..


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> Since there is a foul odor, it's most likely sinus canker.
> Treatment for sinus canker is metronidazole 250mg twice a day for 5-7 days. Infected birds are carriers and will spread the disease via waterers.
> Another treatment is acidified copper sulfate. Dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water for 3 days straight once every month. Make it fresh daily and dont add anything else to the mixture. Do not overdose.
> Here's a link where you can buy acidified copper sulfate:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, thanks for sure! 

To the OP- are these family chickens or yours alone? Can you earn the $ another way to get what they need pretty quick, or is there another adult you might could talk with about their health and why you are concerned- I don’t want it to come down to losing one for them to take things seriously, for any of you, so I’m trying to brainstorm here, without stepping on parental toes. (I am a parent myself, so I’m trying to think what might get more attention from a busy and unknowing parent perspective...)


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Medications for poultry can be bought online.*


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes, thanks for sure!
> 
> To the OP- are these family chickens or yours alone? Can you earn the $ another way to get what they need pretty quick, or is there another adult you might could talk with about their health and why you are concerned- I don’t want it to come down to losing one for them to take things seriously, for any of you, so I’m trying to brainstorm here, without stepping on parental toes. (I am a parent myself, so I’m trying to think what might get more attention from a busy and unknowing parent perspective...)


Technically it’s mine but they don’t wanna spend any more money on them


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s understandable. Can you raise the money yourself? My sons are 15 and 12 and they mow about 8 yards every week in the summer. I don’t know your situation but there are almost always people who will pay well for help doing odds and ends and yard work. 
Perhaps this would show your parents how serious you are about them as well, which never hurts for a parent to see.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Since there is a foul odor, it's most likely sinus canker.
> Treatment for sinus canker is metronidazole 250mg twice a day for 5-7 days. Infected birds are carriers and will spread the disease via waterers.
> Another treatment is acidified copper sulfate. Dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water for 3 days straight once every month. Make it fresh daily and dont add anything else to the mixture. Do not overdose.
> Here's a link where you can buy acidified copper sulfate:
> ...


I searched Amazon for those and I can’t find anything and the websites are all in the US


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It took a lot of digging but I found this: Meditrich for Bird: Buy Meditrich for Bird Supplies at lowest Price - PetCareClub.com

It appears they're in the states but mention shipping world wide.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It took a lot of digging but I found this: Meditrich for Bird: Buy Meditrich for Bird Supplies at lowest Price - PetCareClub.com
> 
> It appears they're in the states but mention shipping world wide.


Thanks for your help. I appreciate it but we don’t rlly trust those websites because it might be a scam :/ and also we mostly use like Canadian websites so I’m not rlly sure Plus the shipping prob gonna take months :/ yeah ... I wish there was something like that in Canada but my parents don’t rlly like ordering stuff from random websites they only use Amazon lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless Amazon actually is the shipper of the item it may not be what you think you ordered.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Unless Amazon actually is the shipper of the item it may not be what you think you ordered.


What do you mean?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Most stuff is subcontracted through Amazon and not actually sold or shipped directly BY Amazon. 

Look, all we can do is give advice and help find solutions for things like this; we cannot make you or your parents change your world views nor would we wish to, of course! Everyone is entitled to their own everything like that and it’s great, it’s what keeps a free society free. Anyway- not going down that messy and bumpy road. 

Point is- there are super limited places to order these items for our birds right now, if anywhere at all. If they are the one and only place that sells it, use a pre paid card to pay for it rather than your own credit card or whatever- and bam. You’re safe from fraud. If you still cannot do THAT...... well we are running out of any viable option for you, I believe, if you cannot use any of the things we have offered. I’m not being rude- I just know I’ve hunted and hunter for these things online myself and they’re near to impossible to get in the US now- I have a lot I could say on that but won’t. It’s not right but is what it is. I say if that site ships to your area it’s worth a shot. Jmo! I do hope you can find a good solution, and I’m not the one who can assist with that anymore, I’m out of my expertise level now! 

Please let us know how things turn out for you and your girls moving forward! I’d love to know what the diagnosis would be from a vet, if it does come to that. Good luck!!!!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Most stuff is subcontracted through Amazon and not actually sold or shipped directly BY Amazon.
> 
> Look, all we can do is give advice and help find solutions for things like this; we cannot make you or your parents change your world views nor would we wish to, of course! Everyone is entitled to their own everything like that and it’s great, it’s what keeps a free society free. Anyway- not going down that messy and bumpy road.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I always check on her and sometimes there things in her nose so I get the dirt out but other than that she’s pretty good she acts normal like goes out and eats grass. It’s just she sometimes have hard time breathing like she sneeze occasionally and her face inflates here a pic























And we don’t have a vet because we are not allowed chickens in our area but our backyard is on the side where not many neighbours can see


----------

